# I really need help on what I should focus on at the gym



## BrooklynQT (Mar 27, 2005)

*NEWGURL needs help on what to focus on at the gym.*

*Hi all, I'm on here to ask for help on what I can do at the gym to better my routine and see results. I'm 5'4 and weigh 155 and thats not cutting it for me. I would like to take my weight down to 130 or less but my goal is 130. I go to the gym 4 times a week. My problem is I'm not really sure what routine I should be doing. My biggest problem area is my thighs   I need to lose and definitely tone that area. Next would be my stomach  definitely need toning there. My arms  well lets just say I want to work on them also especially the back of my arms. Oh and a I wouldn't mind a bigger and more firm also  !
I've joined a gym that's local and a great fee but the only thing is there are no  classes there. So, the only thing I have to work with are myself and the machines. This is where I need help  ! I basically go in there without really a clue of what sort of routine I should be doing on those 4 days. I go in to work on the areas I indicated earlier but don't really know what machines will help the areas I need work in. I want to see some results out of my time spent in the gym so I'm asking you guys that know your stuff  out there for help.
My routine right now is go in and either do the bicycle, the elipticle or treadmill for 30 mins then go and do leg lifts with different weight machines doing 3 sets of 15 reps. I do 100 situps different kinds and i try to also work on some of the arm machines.  I know this is pitiful    I need serious help...Can anyone please   help me???  Anything would be appreciated..thanx 4 taking time to read my long pitiful gym story    *


----------



## BrooklynQT (Mar 28, 2005)

*As a new gurl, I feel so unloved *

*  If anyone can help me with answers to my first post please feel free. I'm new and I don't know if I did anything wrong because it seems I'm the only newbie that didn't get any welcome or replies  thanx bye  *


----------



## Stu (Mar 28, 2005)

What is your diet like?


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

BrooklynQT said:
			
		

> *. My problem is I'm not really sure what routine I should be doing. My biggest problem area is my thighs  I need to lose and definitely tone that area. Next would be my stomach  definitely need toning there. My arms  well lets just say I want to work on them also especially the back of my arms. Oh and a I wouldn't mind a bigger and more firm also  !*


For your diet: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

For training: Id recommend this. Youll prolly get the most support using this program, especialy considering the guy that designed it (GoPro) is here with us. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31408



And welcome to IronMag. Good luck.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2005)

BrooklynQT welcome to IM!


----------



## BrooklynQT (Mar 28, 2005)

My diet is off too...I hear different what to eat and what not to eat. So I've been doin veggies and grilled chicken or soups and salad.


----------



## BrooklynQT (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanx for the welcome!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

welcome to IM. where are you from in brooklyn?


----------



## nsimmons (Mar 28, 2005)

You need to focus on more intensive cardio and burn that body fat. You should be sweating something fierce after 30 minutes. Ive talked to a lot of women who say they dont sweat at all. Thats only because they've never exercised hard. You wont see much results with a lot of fat over your muscles. That with a proper routine as pointed out will help tremendously.


----------



## BrooklynQT (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanx Yan! and I'm from Park Slope


----------



## BrooklynQT (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanx for the support nsimmons  I do sweat I just don't think I do enough though because I'm not a sweater...but like you said I must not be pushing hard enough. The treadmil makes me sweat and the eliptical not much the bike.


----------



## nsimmons (Mar 28, 2005)

Myself i run on an oval track for 35-40 min, i take a 5 min break in the middle. By the last lap my heart is killing me, my throat burns and tastes metallic and I'm soaked. Then in an hour i get a wicked high. I'm seeing major improvements in physique. So thats what it takes for me. Total focus and determination to finish that last lap.

Damn I psyched myself up. Im going running now.


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> Myself i run on an oval track for 35-40 min, i take a 5 min break in the middle. By the last lap my heart is killing me, my throat burns and tastes metallic and I'm soaked. Then in an hour i get a wicked high. I'm seeing major improvements in physique. So thats what it takes for me. Total focus and determination to finish that last lap.
> 
> Damn I psyched myself up. Im going running now.


You related to Richard Simmons?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Brooklyn QT, I used live close to you. Well for only a month.


----------



## nsimmons (Mar 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You related to Richard Simmons?



If i had a nickel...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 28, 2005)

_Have you ever experienced Vieope? _


----------



## BrooklynQT (Mar 28, 2005)

You know what I'm so not a runner   but ALOT of people do tell me that running is the best and fastest way to drop pounds....soo today I fast walked on the treadmill...but tomorrow I will try the running and not think about the fact that I don't like doing it.


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hello Brooklyn QT, I used live close to you. Well for only a month.


Then you smartened up?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 28, 2005)

Another thing I would recomend doing is to watch other people at the gym...then if you see something you might like doing, just go up and ask questions!  Most people will be more than happy to help!  BILLIE


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Then you smartened up?


Too far from where I work, never any parking and too be honest ...I didn't like the neighborhood. "I didn't fit in"


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Too far from where I work, never any parking and too be honest ...I didn't like the neighborhood. "I didn't fit in"


Its a trannie-less neighborhood?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Kracin (Mar 29, 2005)

welcome to the forums brooklyn cutie

you could run 20 miles a day and see no results if your diet isnt good, so make sure that you get that down as soon as possible and the results will come quicker than you could ever think! if you need help with that there are a couple people on here that are more than happy to help out anyone who wants it with their diet. check out the diet an nutrition section


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 29, 2005)

welcome aboard brooklynqt

i personly think the power/rep range/shock work out is a bit to much for you and is design for bulking, however main thing is to get your diet sorted and what ever routine you decide on in order and give it your best


----------

